# I found a blind young pigeon (just learning to fly)



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

On Saturday I found a young pigeon at the bottom of the garden. I thought it had fallen from its nest as it looked the same pigeon that was up there the other day. It was asleep for a very long time and then suddenly it started walking, with its eyes closed. I didn't think it could fly and I didn't want a cat to get it, so I put him in a box. I went in to make my tea and when I come out the pigeon was gone, but the box was still the right way up. When I looked round it was at the bottom of the garden and kept attempting to fly.
Its eyes have never opened once. I put him in the box while my dad watched him and I went to get something to put over the top of it. As I come back the pigeon flew out of the box and crashed into the gate.(bless him)
The problem is he still remains blind. Its hard to get water down him and I'm scared of giving him the wrong food. I dont know if he can have seeds or just baby milk fomula. He doesnt seem to open it's mouth much.My dad doen't know how to hold him and doesnt want to hurt him. 
The question I'm asking is how do I take care of a blind pigeon? (I'm not taking him to the animal sanctuary as he will be put down)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this poor pigeon.
How do you know he is blind? Does he keep his eyes closed?
Could you post a pic of the bird so we can estimate his age and maybe what is wrong with him.

Keep the bird contained and if possible bring him indoors. Offer water in a deep bowl and dip his beak in halfways, he might be able to drink on his own. You can try the same with seeds, hopefully he can eat on his own.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Carly,

A pigeon would be unable to digest baby milk formula so avoid that.

Before feeding him make certain that he is warm all the way through and that he is pooping properly (medim size brown poops, not small bright green poops). 

Are you in the UK? (If a post mentions the word garden I tend to think possibly UK). Do you know what kind of pigeon it is? (If you don't have a camera, please describe the feathering and colouring: Does he have black bars on his wings? Or a white bar (wood pigeon) ? Or is it buff coloured with darker feathers at the end of its wings (collared dove)? *The type of pigeon he is can determine how and what to feed him and specially how to handle him.*
This is a juvenile woodie:










This is a juvenile collared dove:










This is a juvenile feral pigeon:










If you can, open the eye very carefully and let is know if the eye is still there and what colour it is.

Feel his head very carefully...can you feel any ticks?

When you are satisfied that he is warm right through mix 1/2 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tblespoon of glucose, or sugar or honey and dip his beak into the warm solution to encourage him to drink. 

Please also feel his head very very carefully for ticks. Tick bites on the head can affect their eyes. If you find one, put some antiseptic on the tick's head where it joins the skin. It could fall off as a result, pick it up carefully and put it doen the plug hole. If it doesn't come off get some tweezers. put them gently around the head of the tick where it joins the skin, twist anti clockwise and pull out very gently and smoothly. That can talke a few tries at first.

Cynthia


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

could he have conjunctivitis??? do his eyes look crusty, if so use a wet warm compress to see if you can loosen it up, don't get water in his nostrils, you can wrap him in a towel to keep him from squirming.
a pic of his eyes would be helpful.
don't touch your own eyes, and wash your hands well.
there is a sticky about feeding by pushing thawed peas and corn down his throat


----------

